# Youtube vids down?



## soliloquy (Apr 19, 2014)

i did a search, didn't come with anything...

maybe its just my computer, but are youtube videos not working on ss.org at the moment? if i enter the [ youtubevid ] [/ youtubevid] all i see is a black big square where the video should have been playing but wasn't. 

same goes for other people who are trying to post videos, all i see is that big black square and no video or anything playing...what gives?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Apr 19, 2014)

Only Youtube error I get on this site is when trying to go fullscreen on an embedded video and it doesn't work, other than that Youtube on here works fine for me.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Apr 19, 2014)

Embedded vids don't show up on my iphone but computer is no problem.


----------

